# Ohio River fishing weekend



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Well didn't get skunked but the fishing wasn't a fireball like I expected it to be.

Took two guys out on the Ohio on Friday night, they wanted me to show them how to safely fish the Ohio and learn about areas to fish and the hazards of fishing the river at night, anytime I take somebody out I'm real nervous because you just really don't know what the fish are going to do.

I got at Tanners creek early to get bait and loaded up real quick with nice size 8 inch Shad that were hugging the bottom of the creek, the fellows that were going out with me had not shown up yet so I decided to go out and drop a few lines to get the feel of the bite.

Had one rod in the water was baiting the hook on the second when the first rod went down hard, 12 # Blue cat, threw out the second rod, 8# Channel, then another 8# Channel, then another 8# channel, thought I was catching the same fish, so left the one sitting on the bottom of the boat when I caught another 8# Channel, Man hope these guys get here soon I'm having a blast, decided that I better quit before I fish the spot out, pulled the one rod in and the other rods clicker just burn't off like a Striper had grabbed it, eased back on the rod very heavy fish on the line, I look at the time they should be at the ramp and I really don't want to lose this fish, You guys on the board that fish by yourself, I don't envy you Man it is tough to get a good fish in the boat by yourself, netted a nice Flathead, dropped it in the livewell and head for the ramp.

Bob and Charlie had just arrived, loaded stuff up and we are headed back to the spot, Nuts somebody musta seen me catching fish as there are two boats on the spot I was on.

We go to our first spot and I pull the fish outta the livewell and watch them 
go crazy over this 27# Flathead. This fish was loaded with major battlescars all over it's body, they were healed and old so I suspect from last year.









Bob wants to have his picture taken with the fish and Charlie is ribbing him about this is gonna cost you, these guys had me in stiches all night.










Charlie managed the first fish with this 4.6# Channel Cat









Now Charlie is ribbing Bob about he is catching all the fish with this 6.7# Flathead.










But then Bob answers the challenge with this fine 13.14#
Bluecat.










After dark the only fish we were able to manage was this 10# drum which Charlie caught after he played with the bait for what seemed for hours.











As long as the sun was shining the fish were biteing but they were just pecking at the bite,Bob and Charlie did manage to catch some good fish but it was frustrating to have the fish just peck at the baits.

I told Bob and Charlie about OGF so I hope they log on and post, guys it was great having you on board my boat anytime 

Lynn and I went out again on Saturday and only managed three dink Channels, I did have a good fish on at Fernbank as Macfish was pulling up to say Hi, but he got off very dissappointing but sometimes that's the way it is.

I'm having trouble with the pictures so I'm uploading them to the gallery and will attempt to post them here with the story............Doc


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Doc i ended up with 6 fish all channels biggest 9.2# smallest 2.7# most fish in the 4 to 5# range all caught on shad. Only fished 2 spots as i was having bites most of the night. It was nice to see you and lynn again. Take care and hope to see you soon as october is a long way off


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like lots of fun, I hope to get on some daytime fish myself, real soon.


----------

